# Top 10 Safest Affordable Midsize Cars of 2015



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Safety should be an important consideration for anyone buying a new car, but it’s probably your top priority with a family to haul around.*
> 
> According to IIHS, there are six midsize cars that are moderately priced and have earned Top Safety Pick+ awards, while nine others have earned Top Safety Pick honors. But just because they’ve all earned accolades from IIHS doesn’t mean they’re all equally safe – some performed better than others in certain crash tests.


Read more about the Top 10 Safest Affordable Midsize Cars of 2015 at AutoGuide.com.


----------

